# Natalie Bennett



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

O Natalie dear Natalie i don't think politics is for you:crying::wink2:


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

She came over very well for quite a while, competent and well able to deal with most interviews.
Now, with the election getting closer and serious questions being asked, she just can't cope with the pressure.
It is all too simple to make all sorts of promises to grab votes but when an interviewer delves into the detail the promises start to look a bit daft.

Richard.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

It was poor. Inexperience I expect. Ed Moribund forgot a whole section without the pressure of being interviewed and David Cameron forgot his child and left her on her own at a pub!


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Inexperience could in a way be forgiven for her poor performances but like all other academic politicians they should all have more experience before they go in to politics.The thing that bothers me is the fact that she just comes up with policies that she doesn't even seem to be able to recall how they worked out the cost of.I see the £72 a week to every person is back on the books again 
, nobody can even fathom where this money will come from nor can she.Her answer is we will tell you nearer the timenot good enough imo.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

4maddogs said:


> It was poor. Inexperience I expect. Ed Moribund forgot a whole section without the pressure of being interviewed and David Cameron forgot his child and left her on her own at a pub!


Definitely inexperience, she must learn from the seasoned politicians...

When asked a question that you either, don't know the answer or don't want to answer.... You give a totally unrelated answer that's discredits another political party. >>>>

Terry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

dhutchy said:


> , nobody can even fathom where this money will come from nor can she.Her answer is we will tell you nearer the timenot good enough imo.


a bit like UKIP's policies then? :wink2:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

bognormike said:


> a bit like UKIP's policies then? :wink2:


Or Millipedes.


----------

